# Autoglym Wheel Protector any good?



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

I know it's no doubt inferior to C5 etc. But the reality is I've got two estate cars to look after, as well as a small family, so spending the whole day cleaning and detailing cars is not an option anymore; nor is spending £30 on a small bottle of product to make wheels look shiny.

With that in mind, I'm quite tempted by AG Wheel Protector. Looks like I could spray it on after washing while I do any polishing/wax.

Has anyone used it?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Not tried it yet, simply because Halfrauds don't yet stock it.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Tried the armour all equivalent.
it was fine but only lasted a week or so.
Used to use it when I prepped my car for shows, wash etc, spray on and then would reduce dust when we arrived.
Pretty pointless especially for the money.


----------



## Balax (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't think it's worth the money, I tend to get it in gift sets etc as presents so use it. But I wouldn't be paying for it as I don't think it even lasts a week. Agreed with the above tho, for a drive to a show the minor brake dust will wipe off. So it does do something!


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Like other have said it will last a week, 2 at max. It ok for quickly putting some covering on your wheels but not a long lasting coating but then it's not sold as that.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Balax said:


> Don't think it's worth the money, I tend to get it in gift sets etc as presents so use it. But I wouldn't be paying for it as I don't think it even lasts a week. Agreed with the above tho, for a drive to a show the minor brake dust will wipe off. So it does do something!


Doubt you have had it in a gift set yet, it's only just been released


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Think they're thinking of the AG Alloy Wheel Seal which is £3 in Halfords!


----------



## Balax (Apr 17, 2013)

R0B said:


> Doubt you have had it in a gift set yet, it's only just been released


Hehe Mybad!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

if you cant be bothered to put sealant paste on and then buff it off and do another layer i would try the race glaze wheel stuff which is just spray on let it dry a bit and buff off and is cheap for 500ml, i use something similar which seems to last quite a long time. when i run out i will be buying the race glaze stuff


----------



## Balax (Apr 17, 2013)

JJ0063 said:


> Think they're thinking of the AG Alloy Wheel Seal which is £3 in Halfords!


Yeah think that's what I was thinking of, to be fair didn't realise it was as cheap as £3 for that. If that is the case then not bad really. And seeing as Iv never paid for it il always happily stick it on my wheels until I run out and decide to pay for something


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Balax said:


> Yeah think that's what I was thinking of, to be fair didn't realise it was as cheap as £3 for that. If that is the case then not bad really. And seeing as Iv never paid for it il always happily stick it on my wheels until I run out and decide to pay for something


Haha, brother in law! Didn't even notice the username 

I use it on mine too!


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok well I found a can of the 'just released' one in halfords today. 

I'll report back when I finally get round to using it ;-)


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Simoniz do a wheel spray protector, half price in Tesco last weekend a £2.50. Never tried it but it might be worth a try at that price?


----------

